# Fruity Chronic grow is un freaking beleivable ! *Pics inside *



## dlively11 (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone looking for a super high producer with super high quality might want to consider this one. It is White Widow original crossed with Chronic. About 20 inches tall and the actual bud, not leaves, is a good 5 inches thick all the way to the hydroton. Like I said I have never seen anything like this to be honest not even pics I dont think and I have been around the block many times. They are at 8 weeks now and are STILL packing on with lots of white hairs. They packed on noticeably overnight last night with more chunks of buds sticking out the sides of the main colas ! I had heard of Chronic before but wanted something with a little better quality and man this stuff is a producing machine !! I cant imagine what they would be like if grown big. 

Ran a tray my first time ever in hydro along with Cheese and BC Big Bud other known huge producers (soil guy for many years) and I have never seen ANYTHING like this ! My Green Crack did 17 grams @ 4 Per SQ foot 64 in a 4X4 tray which is about 2.5 lbs for one 1000 watt light and this stuff looks like it is going to blow it out of the water !! I'll give you some basic info below. 

1000 watt HPS
5 and 6 inch pots with Hydroton
Ebb and flow table running 4X night for 15 min
Advanced Sensi Bloom A&B, Big Bud and Overdrive
NO CO2
Thats it !

Plants were switched to 12/12 at about 5-6 inches tall max. Did some minor trimming to help form more of a single cola.

Other strains grown and dialed in are ;
Ice
Agent Orange
Blue Dream
Blue Cheese
Cheese
BC Big Bud (from clone)
White Widow
Voodoo Kush
Northern Lights X Big Bud
Hailey's Comet
Casey Jones
Green Crack
Sour Grapes AKA Grape Stomper

These did not compare in SOG to what I am seeing on these bitches

PS if you guys are dying for pics I could find some for you just let me know. 

Happy growing !


----------



## haze2 (Apr 16, 2010)

PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Haze


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok , there you go. 
I might add that the pics still dont do these justice plus they seem to still be packing on weight at 8 week !!


----------



## jcdws602 (Apr 16, 2010)

Those are nice.......is this your cross???


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 16, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Those are nice.......is this your cross???


No it is actually available by seed. Search Fruity Chronic Juice seeds and you should find them. These were from clone so I assume they were a good pheno type.


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 16, 2010)

These guys sell them 5 feminized seeds for about $50.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/delicious-seeds/delicious-seeds-fruity-chronic-juice-feminized/prod_1138.html


----------



## jcdws602 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanx for the link....definitely going to check 'em out for that price..hopefully i get one
of those phenos = }


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 21, 2010)

was wondering about this strain, please post more pic. great looking plants


----------



## rzza (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet, they look like the pic on attitude too.


----------



## ataxia (May 10, 2010)

i want to get this .... love to see a smoke report... i know this an old thread but a little bump if anyone has grow or tried the fruity chronic juice or Delicious seeds


----------



## halitzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I just harvested a FCJ @ just over 6 weeks. The other one is still packing on a ton of white hairs and calyxs. A couple of the main cola's on the one thats still growing are getting big and flat on top now.

Smells amazing and flowered super quick. Can't wait for it to try.


----------



## dlively11 (Jun 26, 2010)

halitzor said:


> I just harvested a FCJ @ just over 6 weeks. The other one is still packing on a ton of white hairs and calyxs. A couple of the main cola's on the one thats still growing are getting big and flat on top now.
> 
> Smells amazing and flowered super quick. Can't wait for it to try.


Yeah it really needs a full 8 weeks to finish.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Jun 27, 2010)

looking good!


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice strain name, I think that's half of the sell right there


----------



## m4n (Mar 29, 2011)

Just popped 5 of these beans...hopefully I find a good one!


----------



## ataxia (Mar 29, 2011)

Fruity Chronic Juice IMO ... was a beautiful plant although .... It lacked smell, flavor and was not a very potent smoke. I only had one pheno ... had huge buds that upon sight looked massive and dense but after trimming revealed less than dense buds .... It is very easy to grow, handles nutes well, but look out for cal-mag problems... Two separate beans from two separate growers experienced this...... here's some pics
vegged for almost 8 weeks ..in a 4 gallon pot under a 600 with 4 other girls.
final yield was roughly 3 0z.


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 30, 2011)

ataxia said:


> Fruity Chronic Juice IMO ... was a beautiful plant although .... It lacked smell, flavor and was not a very potent smoke. I only had one pheno ... had huge buds that upon sight looked massive and dense but after trimming revealed less than dense buds .... It is very easy to grow, handles nutes well, but look out for cal-mag problems... Two separate beans from two separate growers experienced this...... here's some pics
> vegged for almost 8 weeks ..in a 4 gallon pot under a 600 with 4 other girls.
> final yield was roughly 3 0z.


It doesnt smell really strong but I found with nutrient changes the smell got much stronger. Floralicious Plus helped. I also had great success with Gravity and this strain. Makes them much much denser/harder. 

Here is one of mine in a 5 inch pot vegged to 8 inches tall grown at 35 plants per light. Little over a zip per plant. This plant really can yield !


----------



## artofit (Apr 3, 2012)

[/QUOTE]Maybe you all can help? My Fruity Chronic is in it's 3ed week of bloom but there are no trichomes on it anywhere on the buds. Is that normal for this strain? If so, when do they start developing the trichomes. Appreciate your inputs.


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe you all can help? My Fruity Chronic is in it's 3ed week of bloom but there are no trichomes on it anywhere on the buds. Is that normal for this strain? If so, when do they start developing the trichomes. Appreciate your inputs.[/QUOTE] Yes adding SnowStorm will help with trich production on this strain. It does get trichs a little late too. It really is a 9 week strain I should add. Gains a lot of appeal that last week too.


----------



## shotrocker (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow, I just stumbled on to this thread, but it so happens that I just started germinating a fruity chronic bean last night. What are you doing right? Looks awesome.


----------



## CanadianGiant (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice pics. I was given just one seed of this strain by Herbies seeds and its turning out almost exactly the same as the last pic by dlively.It has a awesome smell and very sturdy plant.The pics above by Ataxia are what i,m hoping for at the end of 9-10 weeks.


----------



## doublewig (Oct 5, 2015)

This strain is to die for very good 9 out of 10 from delicious. Very impressed


----------

